# Removing Whitewash?



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

My wife picked up these cedar adirondack chair kits on sale for $30. I'm not expecting much from them but thought it would be fun to put together and good practice for when I'm ready to make my own.

Anyhow, they came prepainted in a whitewash finish. Can this just be sanded down or stripped like any other paint? Anyone have experience removing whitewash?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bofa said:


> Anyhow, they came prepainted in a whitewash finish. Can this just be sanded down or stripped like any other paint? Anyone have experience removing whitewash?



Try stripping before you do any sanding.









 





.
.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Any product you recommend for this in particular?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bofa said:


> Any product you recommend for this in particular?



Check out this thread. Post #2












 





.
.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

aircraft stripper... that stuff is fun but so toxic. I will have to strip it outside so I'm thinking aerosol might be an issue. Might just be easier to paint it.


----------

